# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Funny Halo Thingy

## LJN

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6692757680254044200&q=halo+train+kill&total=7&start=0&num=10&so= 0&type=search&plindex=0"]httphttp://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6692757680254044200&q=halo+train+kill&total=7&start=0&num=10&so= 0&type=search&plindex=0[/ame]

----------

